# My Otopharynx lithobates group.



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Today while doing my weekly water change I noticed all five of my Otopharynx lithobates males hanging out together so I snapped the picture below using my iPhone 5. 
--
Paul


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

Looking pretty good. Which one is the dominant one? The most colorful one in the front?


----------



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

That's a handsome looking group you have there. They appear to be fully grown. Are they breeding well for you?


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Mykuhl said:


> Looking pretty good. Which one is the dominant one? The most colorful one in the front?


The one on the very bottom where you can only see his tail is the most dominant. He is so dark he is almost black.



des said:


> That's a handsome looking group you have there. They appear to be fully grown. Are they breeding well for you?


Yes they're all full grown. 5 males and 5 females are left from my group of 20+. I used to get fry from this group on a regular basis however I haven't had any in a year or so. I think I have too many in this tank so I'm going to try and move 3 males to my all male tank.
--
Paul


----------

